
Ask HN: I just got fired from a startup. What now? - trashacc31415
I&#x27;ve been working at a tech startup for a year as a software engineer. It was great - I learned more in days than I ever could by myself in weeks, and I looked forward to every single day.<p>But today, I was fired for the first time in my life (without any notice). The company&#x27;s running out of runway and they can&#x27;t afford everyone.<p>I understand where they&#x27;re coming from, but I still feel a little betrayed. What should I do? Should I pursue an education (I never went to college)? What kind of company should I apply to next? Can anyone from HN give their input from a similar situation?
======
wsh
“Fired” can imply that you were dismissed for misconduct, inefficiency, or
some other individualized cause. If the reason was instead your employer’s
lack of money, you should say that you were “laid off,” even if no one else
was let go today. That’s not unusual in startup companies.

The difference is important, not only for prospective employers, but also
because it may affect your eligibility for unemployment benefits.

------
halfnibble
1\. Ask if they would feel comfortable recommending you. 2\. Apply at a better
run startup. 3\. ??? 4\. PROFIT!!

Seriously, I get the best recommendations and referrals from former colleagues
at failed startups. We were in the trenches together. It forms a special
bond—even if you don't always win.

~~~
shoo
> Ask if they would feel comfortable recommending you

great suggestion.

@op -- if you can cool down from feelings of betrayal, contact your former
manager / the company in a polite and professional manner and ask if they are
comfortable recommending you / being a referee for your job applications.

there's a good chance your manager is genuinely unhappy to have to lay you
off, and would prefer to keep you on if not for running low on cash. it
doesn't cost your manager much to provide you with a strong reference,
provided they're comfortable doing so.

re: op's comment

> I understand where they're coming from, but I still feel a little betrayed.

maybe think of this as a useful (but harsh) lesson -- when you are an
employee, your relationship with your employer is a business relationship,
that can be terminated by either party at any time (subject to terms in the
employment contract & applicable laws ...). your employer isn't your friend,
your employer isn't your family, it's just business.

> Should I pursue an education (I never went to college)?

if you're at a point in your career where you can get paid a liveable wage (or
better, a good wage) to learn a bunch of useful and valuable stuff on the job
in a role that you largely enjoy, why not keep on working?

> What kind of company should I apply to next?

personally i suspect that the value of working at a startup as a humble
employee is over-valued . consider applying for more established and
profitable businesses that value software development. personally i find small
companies more enjoyable (provided there's a good fit with the team) but
larger companies may be able to offer better pay & benefits, have more
opportunities for advancement, along with more politics and frustration.

------
cimmanom
How much professional experience do you have? If it’s more than 10 years, the
degree probably won’t get you much at this point. If it’s less than 5 years, a
degree could be a huge boost to your career.

------
Adamantcheese
Apply for unemployment, look for a new job.

------
vkaku
There's plenty of fish in the sea. Apply!

~~~
iamravikant
i agree

